# Frameless Grouse



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I went for a walk in the woods yesterday, and saw a covey of grouse on the trail. I was able to take three of them with my black frameless rig.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you got the hang of frame-less .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Cool!

Did they flush when you took the first one or two down?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Cool!
> 
> Did they flush when you took the first one or two down?


No, I chased them into trees, where they think they are invincible, then I just picked them off.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Atta boy! What was you shot placement?

Looks like we've got another member of the frameless hunters club! 

Sent from somewhere behimd the Maple Curtain.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome job


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Dang.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Atta boy! What was you shot placement?
> 
> Looks like we've got another member of the frameless hunters club!
> 
> Sent from somewhere behimd the Maple Curtain.


A shot through the head.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome! That is SOME shooting. And frameless none the less...into trees.

How do you cook those...? I am just assuming you ate them because they so delicious!

Kawkan, one time a pair fluahed out while I was backpacking and trailing behind to pee... I was so startled I dove off trail facw first into the dirt... but I was just happy I did not wet my pants.

Norseman, do you hike or camp?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Awesome! That is SOME shooting. And frameless none the less...into trees.
> 
> How do you cook those...? I am just assuming you ate them because they so delicious!
> 
> ...


I put the fillets in a pan, with lots of bacon grease on medium heat till they are cooked through.

I love both hiking and camping!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! That is SOME shooting. And frameless none the less...into trees.
> ...


Pics!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


I already ate them!


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Real skill there with the frameless set-up. My uncle in georgia always carried one in his pocket...they called them "thumb rubbers"
He claimed it provided a few meals back in the depression days. 
Again...impressed with your shooting skills !!!
Also you can wrap those boys in bacon & foil..toss them in hot coals...very tasty


----------

